# Ubisoft game launcher error



## StrYker_BLACK_E (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello guyz,
Today i bought this game Call of Juares The Cartel from a local shop.
The installation went smooth but when i start the game i get this error:

"Failed to load Ubisoft game launcher"
Failed to load configuration.Please restart the game.If the error persists please contact ubisoft support.

So now,i uninstalled the game launcher and the leftover files from the drive c and reinstalled it from the game disk,but i get the same error.i did some search on the web and found a link to download the game launcher
*static3.cdn.ubi.com/orbit/launcher_installer/UbisoftGameLauncherInstaller.exe
which is also unable to connect.
Please help guys.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 14, 2012)

Error: Failed to Load Configuration

Read it


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (Mar 14, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Error: Failed to Load Configuration
> 
> Read it



Have tried that.Just the same error


----------



## theserpent (Mar 14, 2012)

First of all is it original?


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (Mar 14, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> First of all is it original?



Yes.I bought it for rs.699 today


----------



## theserpent (Mar 14, 2012)

^^ Re-install again.Update patches


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (Mar 14, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ Re-install again.Update patches



ok.will try that now

aarrrrgghh!!!!
same problem.
tried launching with two versions: 
v.16.0.0.400 & v.16.0.0.328


----------



## theserpent (Mar 15, 2012)

Exchange the CD.And check


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2012)

StrYker_BLACK_E said:


> Yes.I bought it for rs.699 today



Enjoy your DRM.


----------



## koolent (Mar 15, 2012)

Contact the consumer support yaar, make full use of it being original..


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (Mar 15, 2012)

Faun said:


> Enjoy your DRM.



I'm lovin' it

Btw,i got it replaced with another game L.A.Noire The complete edition after adding another 300 bucks.
I hope i don't have to visit the same shop again


----------



## theserpent (Mar 16, 2012)

^ try shopping with flipkart or letsbuy youll save money


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (Mar 17, 2012)

This is for all who are having problem with the ubisoft game launcher.

I was able to rectify the issue of the game launcher only today after a lot of search on the web.

All i had to do was 
remove the game launcher and the leftover files,
remove firewall(comodo),
delete all the host files in drive c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc. and 
re-install the game launcher.
Thats it
And the best part(for me),as i was having a hard time trying to correct the issue i had made the steam game backup after the full update to save time and bandwidth in re-installing it the same day i bought the game.
Now,as i have already replaced the game with another (L.A.Noire) its


----------

